# PT-141 in PCT?



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

rohm pct caps claim to contain PT-141. seeing as pt141 is a short peptide and wouldn't survive the gut, how can this work?

also, by what action does PT-141 actually work. does it directly increase testosterone levels, or just the libido ie. the desire for sex? and therefor what role in PCT should it play, if any?

thanks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have no idea how it can work but i can say this is the first time using rohm pct caps and i have never had so many boners in my life i reckon. more so than when i was on gear


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

is PT 141 even available in an oral form?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

not as far as i know OS...it's only inj and nasal spray. this is why i cant understand rohm listing it on their pct caps.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

I have had the same thoughts exactly. I doubt it is in there - it is the provirion that does the job! I wish I could get some myself everybody who uses them speaks highly


----------

